

Hacker News Etiquette - martinpannier

I'm wondering about the Hacker News Etiquette… for example, is it considered inappropriate to submit one's own content?
======
alain94040
I'd find it stupid to write a great piece that people on HN really would love,
and hopelessly wait for someone else to discover it for you.

Now, the trick is in being sure that it's a great piece for HN. Delusion is by
definition hard to detect on yourself :-)

~~~
martinpannier
Care to tell me what you think of this post then? ;)

[http://journal.martinpannier.fr/the-267-qualities-all-
entrep...](http://journal.martinpannier.fr/the-267-qualities-all-
entrepreneurs-need)

------
ig1
No, plenty of people do it (myself included), just don't spam and be a HN'er
of good standing (i.e. posting your own articles shouldn't be your only
activity here)/

------
rbanffy
I did submit articles from my own blog a couple times, when I thought they
were both interesting and good enough to provide for a nice discussion.

~~~
dwc
It should be obvious there's a wide range here. On one end there's content
that absolutely belongs on HN but nobody would ever find unless its self
posted (the non-regular blogger who writes a great essay). At the other end is
someone just trying to promote their latest blog post, even though their last
40 posts to HN didn't get any love.

How to get the good end only?

~~~
rbanffy
> How to get the good end only?

If you genuinely believe your blog post is HN worthy, post it. If HN deems it
HN-worthy, it'll end up on the home page and, hopefully, spark a good
discussion.

Unfortunately, HN doesn't always agree with us on what is HN-worthy ;-) but
that's what life in a community looks like.

------
nbpoole
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
martinpannier
Thanks. However, I've found the community to be sensitive at times and wanted
to know if there were additional implicit rules that are to be respected.

------
Mz
My opinion: It's tricky to submit your own content here. It's certainly not
forbidden but it doesn't always go over well. I completely suck at starting
conversations (not just here, it's a long-standing personal issue) and I am
still trying to observe and learn and figure out what works here. I think the
trick is that it needs to serve the needs of the community at least as much as
it serves your own need for self-promotion. If it clearly serves your
needs/ego far more than the HN community, people here generally won't hesitate
to let you know how they feel about that.

